# EASTWICK: New TV Show



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyone watch?  

I enjoyed it.  Different.  Has potential: if they go in the right direction.  I'm sure there will be some (though they won't admit it) male viewers, with Rebecca Ramon on board.
A bit similar to the show Charmed but with a twist.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I just read the description only the day before the first one aired.

Since I liked the movie (twenty-some years ago), I even considered finally connecting the digital receiver box thingy to my tv to watch this.  Ended up not bothering, though.  But if it's really good, I might just change my mind...  what do you think of it?

(Didn't they try a tv version of this once before already, maybe five or six years ago?)


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan: I think it has potential...*IF* they don't turn it into a soap opera.

Right now it's got a bit of mystery to it...*let's hope it stays that way.* Currently it follows the lives of three women: A widow who sleeps around out of boredom and loneliness; she has a teenage daughter. A married mother of five whose husband is a lazy beer drinking bum and a single investigative reporter/journalist with a crush on a coworker. All three find a coin and throw it into a fountain and their lives change and weird things start to happen. There is a new rich guy who bought up half the town and isn't who he says he is. The reporter picks up on a lead re: his true identity and things don't go so well...


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

sjc said:


> Susan: I think it has potential...*IF* they don't turn it into a soap opera.
> 
> Right now it's got a bit of mystery to it...*let's hope it stays that way.* Currently it follows the lives of three women: A widow who sleeps around out of boredom and loneliness; she has a teenage daughter. A married mother of five whose husband is a lazy beer drinking bum and a single investigative reporter/journalist with a crush on a coworker. All three find a coin and throw it into a fountain and their lives change and weird things start to happen. There is a new rich guy who bought up half the town and isn't who he says he is. The reporter picks up on a lead re: his true identity and things don't go so well...


I'm going to read up on it. Sounds interesting.


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

Right now I'm on the fence on this one.  I like it but there's something about it...some of it is that I think the set looks really fake but that is me.  Anyway, I will keep watching another couple of episodes to see if I can get into it a little more.

Sam


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I thought about watching this one, but hadn't yet. Is it an hour or half hour show?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

It's an hour an episode.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> I like it but there's something about it...


I know what you mean. Yet...

The show could go either way...depending on what they do with it. Like I said, "It has potential."


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

OK, after hearing a couple of other people (not on KB) talk about this, I'm going to give in and watch the first one after all...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan:  It can't hurt.  Let us know what you think.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I like it, but I'm still watching it to see whether or not there are going to be any interesting turns to really get me into it.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Just a quick FYI... You don't have to wait until Wednesday to check out Eastwick... All 3 episodes are available to watch at any time on ABC.com.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

That's the thing: I think at this point it all depends on the writing and which direction they take the show.

There can be plenty of deceit and creepy, eerie sort of stuff if they don't turn it into something less.

It sort of has a Desperate Housewives meets Ghost Whisperer feel to it. I just hope that they stick with the phenomena type stuff and don't overdo the silly stuff. When a show tries to do too many things; it tends to fall apart.

P.S. Side Note: One new show that is going to tank big time is


Spoiler



Cougar with Courtney Cox


...it is SO LAME!!! Just my humble opinion.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

Haven't seen it yet.  planning to do it next it week.. The show seems interesting.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

OK: After last night's episode... They've got me. I like the freakish things that happened SPOILER


Spoiler



like the pool water bubbling and then afterward freezing over...The fortune teller choking...



ALSO: One thing I noticed and it goes back to "fake" scenery as mentioned in Sam's post...
The character Kat (nurse, mother, wife) all things around her heal and flourish. That's why when they show her outdoors everything is lush...(last weeks episode in her yard: the garden made Mr. Greenthumb's look sick.) Everything she touches, heals, mends...etc.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

What did you all give it the axe already?  I thought last week's episode was really good.  It's starting to get twisty/turny.

SUSAN:  Did you watch it yet?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I enjoyed every episode so far. and my daughter is completely hooked. we DVR it because she is busy with color guard on Friday nights and all day Saturdays, but as soon as she gets up Sunday mornings, she watches it...I am not allowed to talk to her until it is over.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sjc said:


> What did you all give it the axe already? I thought last week's episode was really good. It's starting to get twisty/turny.
> 
> SUSAN: Did you watch it yet?


Alas, no... classes just started again, and I was trying to get a bunch of other stuff done before homework takes over my life again. But I'll have to take breaks _sometime_!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> I enjoyed every episode so far. and my daughter is completely hooked. we DVR it because she is busy with color guard on Friday nights and all day Saturdays, but as soon as she gets up Sunday mornings, she watches it...I am not allowed to talk to her until it is over.


There is an appeal. I just hope that they keep twisting the plot and that they don't drop the ball. We'll see tonight.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

It must be competeing with 2 other shows because TiVO hasn't recorded any but the first one for me. Oh well, there's tons of TV for me to catch up on or I can hit ABC.com


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Last night's episode definitely left one wanting more.  The last 30 seconds were a shocker.  Eastwick is  starting to have substance now.  BTW...you will have to be familiar with the characters in order to understand last night's episode.  At this point you can no longer just jump in and know what is going on.  It's getting better.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

sjc said:


> Anyone watch?
> 
> I enjoyed it. Different. Has potential: if they go in the right direction. I'm sure there will be some (though they won't admit it) male viewers, with Rebecca Ramon on board.
> A bit similar to the show Charmed but with a twist.


Speaker as a male view, I watched it for Jaime Ray Newman. I liked her characters in Eureka and Stargate: Atlantis way better, though.

The first episode had some potential, I really should check out the one's since - but I keep being distracted by shiny objects.

Ah, Charmed I really should finish watching the DVD set I have of that.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

mwb said:


> Speaker as a male view, I watched it for Jaime Ray Newman. I liked her characters in Eureka and Stargate: Atlantis way better, though.
> 
> The first episode had some potential, I really should check out the one's since - but I keep being distracted by shiny objects.
> 
> Ah, Charmed I really should finish watching the DVD set I have of that.


Yes! I love that she's in the show (even from the female view). I really liked her in Eureka but only sort of liked her in SGA. I think my view of her in SGA was like that because, for me, it was like, "Who the heck is this girl?" But the more stuff I see her in, the more I like her.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> Yes! I love that she's in the show (even from the female view). I really liked her in Eureka but only sort of liked her in SGA. I think my view of her in SGA was like that because, for me, it was like, "Who the heck is this girl?" But the more stuff I see her in, the more I like her.


Yea, I agree with this assesment.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Me too. Glad to see male viewers as well. I loved the ending this week. Did anyone suspect that? I didn't. If comment...spoiler block; as some on these boards haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

sjc said:


> Me too. Glad to see male viewers as well. I loved the ending this week. Did anyone suspect that? I didn't. If comment...spoiler block; as some on these boards haven't watched it yet.


I totally didn't expect that as well, but I was delighted when I saw it. I can't wait to see how the story progresses.


Spoiler



I do admit I'm getting a tad tired of the Kat and husband on-and-off relationship as well as Joanna always opening her mouth inappropriately. And I can't believe she stood up firefighter man for ex-fiance! I remember thinking before they hooked up, "Tell him to look you in the eyes, and ask him why he left you!" GRR!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Addie: I couldn't agree more. I also hate Kat's hubby's hairdo...I find it so annoying...ugh...Oh...and I just want


Spoiler



Joanna and reporter boy to rip their clothes off and do it on the spot


...lol. Also, the tenant's Mother thing was a shock too.

SUSAN: Hurry up...it's getting good...better each week.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sjc said:


> SUSAN: Hurry up...it's getting good...better each week.


LOL! I wish! I still have a psych paper to finish writing tonight... just taking a twenty-minute break for tea and Kindleboards... maybe I'll get to the FIRST episode tonight, at least.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I did it!  Got my paper done and then watched not one but TWO episodes.  

And yep, I liked it.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Woo Hoo...It's margarita time!!!  You finished your paper AND watched 2 episodes...break out the salt and the limes!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

You'll have to make mine something else, I don't like margaritas.  But I'm all in favor of the general idea!! 

And guess what... I caught up on # 3 and # 4 today!

But now I have another 30 pages of textbook to read tonight, and a (very brief) essay to write. And it's past eleven. Sigh. Why can't _I_ have magical powers...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> But now I have another 30 pages of textbook to read tonight, and a (very brief) essay to write. And it's past eleven. Sigh. Why can't I have magical powers...


Sounds like you need them with all of that work. Good luck. Glad you like the show. How can you NOT like margaritas...I'm amazed...lol.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

It's even more amazing that nobody's kicked me off Kindleboards for not liking margaritas.    Seems they're sort of a requirement here.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> It's even more amazing that nobody's kicked me off Kindleboards for not liking margaritas. Cheesy Seems they're sort of a requirement here.


They most certainly are: however, it's not the specific drink, it's the % by volume...I'm sure you're good.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sjc said:


> They most certainly are: however, it's not the specific drink, it's the % by volume...I'm sure you're good.


LOL! As long as it's a virtual percentage like the virtual calories from the birthday chocolate cakes...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

USA today stated that the show will probably get the axe after the initial 13 episodes run in January.  It does have some stupid stuff.  If only they kept the good and did away with the nonsense.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Figures...  you get a series that's just nice fun escapist fluff, and they cancel it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I think they just gave it to us to give us something to watch until the last season of LOST.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm still going to watch...they may just keep it; who knows.


----------

